# Safety recall



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi all

Just received a belated safety recall from Swift re the seatbelt frame in the habitation area of our new-to-us E695 (1998). It needs to go back to Alko for mods which will take one day, and they'll pay for fuel, overnight stay and provide a free loan car which all seems pretty good to me.

Presume none of the three previous owners had this work done, and I'm impressed that Swift have tracked me down through a request I made for an owners' handbook.

Has anyone else had this mod done, and if so can you tell me what's involved - I've a feeling I read somewhere that the 'van ends up with a slightly smaller fresh water tank.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Mike, yes you will end up with a slightly smaller tank but you will probably not notice the difference. Please take my advice & take extensive photos of your seat box area & surrounds before Alko touch it & examine it very carefully BEFORE accepting the vehicle back. Again take photographs in their presence if there is a problem. Unfortunately the staff at Alko are used to dealing with heavy gauge metal not delicate m/caravans & most are being damaged in some way. I have had to reoair numerous vans that have been to Alko. Swift have been very good about replacement parts/panels etc but it is still distressing inconveniencing to you the owner should it occur. Best of luck, Steve


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks Sergeant - that's very, very useful to know! I'm in two minds whether to go ahead or not, as we (presumably like the three previous owners) have used the 'van as a two-berth. Having said that, there will be occasions where daughters/friends want to join us and I would never forgive myself if they were injured for the sake of a slightly smaller freshwater tank.

So I'll probably go ahead, thanks to you, but forewarned is - as they say - forearmed, so it will definitely be a case of cameras at the ready!


----------



## 88782 (May 9, 2005)

Mikemoss

I not sure of your layout but I would suspect that it may have an end shower room and toilet, I say this because they had problems in getting around the ducting arrangement below chassis level because of this they had to redesign thus a later recall,

If it is a rear bathroom model they will have to remove and replace chassis cross members along with a couple of outriggers on the near side, on pick up make sure the outriggers are replaced they do sometimes leave them off through laziness and as they support the door area they are very important. When they replace the tank they screw a piece of timber along the front leading edge inside the seat box, the screws are put in from inside the box, make sure the screws are not too long and protrude through the front face of the seat. They will also rearrange the pipe work, they are not very careful about pipe lengths and you may end up with a bow upwards in the drain off pipe therefore it will not drain properly, also check that the rearranged ducting below the chassis is not sagging too low therefore liable to snag on something whilst driving.

Alko, good company to deal with, but recalls can be shabbily done.

KenS


----------

